# Diana Walstad's Shrimp



## Christie_ZXR (22 Jan 2012)

I've been spending the day having a lazy sunday! And I came across this;

http://www.atlasbooks.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf

Just wondered if anyone had tried setting up one of these shrimp bowls and how you found it?


----------



## mlgt (22 Jan 2012)

Ive kept shrimps in ikea vases with various types of mosses and floating plants. 

These were kept by the kitchen window and during summer a lovely green jar of algae was perfect for food. 

I found that they wouldnt breed compared to a filtered and heated tank. Water changes were minimal and I would siphon straight into the kitchen sink. Top up with overnight tap water.

Ramshorns are good partners to put into the vases too.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (22 Jan 2012)

Cheers  

Sounds like a great little project. I think I'm going to have a crack at it. Any particular plants you'd recommend? I'd like something to grow up and out, so I was wondering about amazon swords.

Just gotta figure out how to stop the cats drinking out of it now!! I know what the little horrors are like!


----------

